# Fertilizer spreader



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

Got me a SITREX spreader the other day. Am truly amazed at how much easier it made the job. I'll probably only use it 10 times a year max. But it's well worth the 400 bucks. Any tips on keeping it clean? I'll just be using fertilizer and seed. Thanks guys


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hose it down,well, after each use,and blow it dry with the compressor&lube as needed.


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks JHN......do you think WD40 is good? Also would you use a cleaner? A friend suggested PB Blaster?


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey dutchs,

If you're cleaning the spreader after spreading out fertilizer you can use a 
solution of baking soda and water to rinse it out after you've washed it good.
The baking soda will neutralize the acid residue of the fertilizer.

Fluid Film is one of the best rust/corrosion preventatives I've used.
I think it's lanolin based but it doesn't evaporate off like WD40 or PB Blaster.

It's kind of pricey and at times a bit hard to find but a little goes a long way and it's 
well worth the $$ to me.

Mark


----------



## dutchs (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks Mark.... I'll look for the Fluid Film. I like to buy once cry once! I hate having to buy things again just because I didn't take care of it......


----------

